# food



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Saw this topic on another site, but what kinda food/drinks do you pack when you hit the water?


----------



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

Sandwiches,granola bars, and of course lots of SUN DROP!


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

2 frozen water bottles, they melt when i need em later. 

bottle of gatorade. 

chive and onion cream cheese nabisco crackers.

sandwhich if its a long trip


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Couple bottles of cold water, an entree or secondary dish from an MRE. Maybe a pack of cheese and crackers. Hopefully I get back in with alot more food then I went out with....


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

For a long trip:

1liter of water
1 large gatorade/energy water crap
Protien bar 
Salsa flavored combos (yum)
Peanuts, almonds, etc.
Sandwich if it's gonna be awhile.
Maybe a Snickers bar or somethin for the munchies


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

A few bottles of water. Some frozen some just cold. Usually some snack bars or cheese/crackers. Likely a few beers as well.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

3 liter camelback partially frozen
pint bag of trail mix
ham and cheese or turkey and cheese sandwich


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

Pack like you are going to work with no stores in the area. The frozen water is good as it serves a double purpose. Me self, I like Wheat Thins with Natural peanut butter, and nuts, and maybe a brew or 2 if it is evening fishing


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

Lots of water, I usually bring around 3 water bottles and sometimes even more. I made the mistake of forgetting water once and well, thats not happening again. I also will just pack around two sandwiches if I plan on staying out for an extended period of time.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

-2 bottles of gatorade
-2 bottles of water
-2 or 3 bagles
-2 Powerbars
-2 Powergels
-turkey and cheese sandwhich and chips
-a couple of beers

I'm usually sipping water/gatorade and snacking on bagels the entire time on the water. If I'm far from the ramp and my energy is low then I tap into the Powerbars or Powergel. I usually have my turkey sandwhich at the end of my trip and crack open a beer or two once I am close to the ramp at the end of the day.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

usually, just a few bottles of water.....myb a pack of chips/crackers..




Jesse


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I eat a big breakfast in the morning and take 3 frozen waters and 1 frozen Gatorade. I usually bring home my lunch/supper.


----------

